# Shelly from Caragan Kennels!!



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Well, i drew this pic and animated it for Cheryl Caragan of Caragan Kennels. :thumbsup:

Its an animation of her APBT named Shelly. I'm very happy that she loved it. So i wanted to show my GP fam too  


















​


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I like how the heads you draw have evolved and are showing more detail. Good work!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> I like how the heads you draw have evolved and are showing more detail. Good work!


Haha why thank you!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Looking good!:thumbsup:


Thanks misseh! :goodpost:


----------



## mrandrews62 (Apr 9, 2010)

can you draw me up one?


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

mrandrews62 said:


> can you draw me up one?


Haha....Private message me


----------



## mrandrews62 (Apr 9, 2010)

ok i will do that


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

mrandrews62 said:


> ok i will do that


okay then...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is so cute!!! little Shelly is just a doll and her cartoon version is the cutest! Do you know how she got her name????
Cheryl was on her way to the vet because momma was not having puppies and had been pushing too long so off to the vet. Well she had to pull over because she started to have puppies in the truck and Shelly was born in the parking lot of the shell gas station! lol Cheryl went back home and delivered the rest of the pup at home.
Cute story and since this thread is about shelly, now you know how she got her name


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> She is so cute!!! little Shelly is just a doll and her cartoon version is the cutest! Do you know how she got her name????
> Cheryl was on her way to the vet because momma was not having puppies and had been pushing too long so off to the vet. Well she had to pull over because she started to have puppies in the truck and Shelly was born in the parking lot of the shell gas station! lol Cheryl went back home and delivered the rest of the pup at home.
> Cute story and since this thread is about shelly, now you know how she got her name


Aww, thank you so much!

OMG really?
Haha that's just the most adorable thing i've ever heard!! Shell, Shelly! haha! I love it!! 
lol Cheryl to the rescue! I never knew that! wow lol!
Thanks for telling me!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Love her, Nisse! You did such a wonderful job!


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

That is a wonderful depiction of the real dog, Amazing work! You have a real talent for this stuff, keep up the awesome work


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Love her, Nisse! You did such a wonderful job!


Aww, thank you ms Lauren! 


FamilyLinePits said:


> That is a wonderful depiction of the real dog, Amazing work! You have a real talent for this stuff, keep up the awesome work


Thank you for such kind words! I will be sure to keep showing you guys my art


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Great work, as usual Nisse!! Auntie Bev loves you girl, and I stand behind you 100% in all that you do!! You make me proud lil mama!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Great work, as usual Nisse!! Auntie Bev loves you girl, and I stand behind you 100% in all that you do!! You make me proud lil mama!


Aww, thank youuu! *hugs*
Haha, this comment made me feel very happy inside :goodpost:


----------



## CCaragan (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you little Miss.

Shelly's registered name is Caragan's Steel Journey AKA Shelly.

She was born in the back of my Excursion in a baby pool with 6 other bros/sis in Tacoma, WA at a Shell Station, made a dash for home and another one was born at the Shell station in Kirkland, WA. Got home set everyone up and another one was born while I was sleeping. 

I love Shelly she is my precious.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

CCaragan said:


> Thank you little Miss.
> 
> Shelly's registered name is Caragan's Steel Journey AKA Shelly.
> 
> ...


Aww, you're very welcome! Her name is beautiful 

That's an adventurous birth! 
Your Shelly is a very fine looking APBT indeed.


----------

